# The Office - 'Gay Witch Hunt' - 9/21/06



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

(Sorry Shaunnick, had to start a new thread with the title before there's too much confusion in yours because of the title. I haven't even seen the episode yet! It starts here right... NOW.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

OK.. Cool. Here we go...

I only recently started to watch this show.. Set up a SP a few weeks ago, and my Tivo picked up several episodes, including last season's finale... Great show. I like it a lot.


This episode was good. Michael is such an idiot. But in a well meaning way, if that makes any sense. I guess I was a tad surprised that Pam didn't get married. They didn't spend much time on her and Jim, but you could tell she misses him and that he misses the Scranton office.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh. My. Freaking. God. HILARIOUS!

It may have been even funnier for me personally, because of the coincidence of spending the entire morning in an employment law symposium today, and then coming home to watch this episode.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow...I LOVED it. Even the end credits were funny. A+ premiere!


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Fantastic - there are just too many things to mention really. This was the show I missed most over the summer hiatus, am very glad to have it back.

SB


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Once again The Office proves that it's the kind of show you can't play online poker to at the same time. The looks on people's faces are acted out so well, particularly on Jim & Pam.

Oh yeah... Eat dirt, Roy!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh my God!

Several ROFL moments, especially Dwight with the "Gaydar" device.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, Roy's mug shot!!!!

"Thats what she said.. or.. he said."


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I laughed so hard at the end that I cried. I also loved the opening scene with Dwight crying.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

jschuur said:


> (Sorry Shaunnick, had to start a new thread with the title before there's too much confusion in yours because of the title. I haven't even seen the episode yet! It starts here right... NOW.)


Not a problem :up: . I tried emailing Mods but could not get a correction.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Oh, there's Oscar's roommate Gil... I wonder if he knows?" 

So how long until Jim is back in Scranton?

Meredith eating hand sanitizer was a new low for her... rehab soon? 

The look Pam gave Ryan when Michael said "we're all homos... sapiens" and Ryan's "what" reaction was a little sad. 

It's funny how Michael's solution to problems like this is always to figure out ways to continue to say offensive things, but without offending anyone. 

The kissing was so awkward... I watched it between my fingers.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Absolutely one of the best shows out there right now. I didn't start watching this until middle of last season, and my wife never really got into it. This episode though, she was laughing out loud. Absolutely fantastic.

So many great moments: Ed Helms blowing up about the calculator and the jell-o and then Big Tuna's reaction, the new girl asking why Jim always looks into the camera, and the line "I'll check Brookstone." I am so excited for next week's episode.


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

> So how long until Jim is back in Scranton?


I'm thinking that with the lack of previews for next week Jim may be back.....We can only hope.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

So last Thursday, I had hernia surgery.

It's a really, really, really good thing that it's been a week and I've been recovering pretty well, because OH MY GOD. I haven't laughed this hard since AD went off the air.

Greg


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Who was the girl ( real name) from Jim's new office? She's definitely been on something else, I just can't place her.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

MickeS said:


> It's funny how Michael's solution to problems like this is always to figure out ways to continue to say offensive things, but without offending anyone.


Dwight: Maybe you should pretend everyone is gay and just not say anything offensive.

Michael: Yeah, I'm sure everyone wants me to treat them like they're gay.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Who was the girl ( real name) from Jim's new office? She's definitely been on something else, I just can't place her.


Rashida Jones. I recognized her mainly from Boston Public.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0429069/


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Okay, I starting to think that Michael is either the son of the CEO of Dunder Mifflin, or the Scranton office is a tax write-off. WHY ISN'T HE FIRED??? 

...oh.....he's funny....right.....


----------



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

I knew Rashida from Wanted, which was canceled


----------



## Artfreak (May 19, 2005)

LOVED this episode! What a great season start!

"Chicken or fish?" 

Eating leftovers from a reception you had to pay for - priceless.

Great set up for the rest of the season by Roy saying how he had to win Pam back. Should be interesting to see him vie for her affections. He isn't Jim - no chance. 

"Well Jan, you of all people should know I'm not gay."

Loved it.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Pretty hilarious.

'I wonder if Oscar's roommate knows he's gay?'


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> Pretty hilarious.
> 
> 'I wonder if Oscar's roommate knows he's gay?'


Reminded me of the joke "how do you know if your roomate is gay?"


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm surpised the "piece of office equipment in jello" gag from the pilot episode didn't go over well in the new office. 

an oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

markymark_ctown said:


> I'm surpised the "piece of office equipment in jello" gag from the pilot episode didn't go over well in the new office.


I think they're setting up for Jim to eventually figure out that he belongs back in Scranton. None of the little things he does to pass the day is going to go over well at the new place. He also has no one to share them with.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, I missed this show so much. I agree about the facial expressions. What great actors.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

disco said:


> Okay, I starting to think that Michael is either the son of the CEO of Dunder Mifflin, or the Scranton office is a tax write-off. WHY ISN'T HE FIRED???
> 
> ...oh.....he's funny....right.....


I'm guessing any company dumb enough to put him in charge is also too dumb to know when to fire him.

Excellent start to the season. I really hope we see Jim back in Scranton next week.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This by far the best premiere of any show this year. Loved when the girl from the other office points out how Jim always looks at the camera and makes a face. Hilarious!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jesda said:


> LOL, Roy's mug shot!!!!
> 
> "Thats what she said.. or.. he said."


Dear god.... I had to pause that one, because I was laughing so hard that I had tears in my eyes. Then, when I finally calmed down, the sight of the paused mugshot once again had me laughing.

What an incredible season premeire. The Michael/Oscar kiss played the "awkward to funny" transition so well that I lost it, and Dwight following Michael's lead only made it even funnier. Oh, and the Scranton girl making fun of Jim's "head tilt and smile" to the camera was great, too.

The Office is the first season premeire I've watched this fall. Here's hoping the rest of the season for the show is even half as funny as this!


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Oh my God, I was laughing so hard (like deep in my belly) when Michael was trying to kiss Oscar. "burn this in your eyes" or something like that. Too funny.


----------



## mchabura (Sep 22, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> I think they're setting up for Jim to eventually figure out that he belongs back in Scranton. None of the little things he does to pass the day is going to go over well at the new place. He also has no one to share them with.


Great episode!! My hunch is that they're setting up for the two branches to merge soon...kind of like how they did it in the UK version. He does seem to miss the other branch, but I think it'll be the circumstances of a merge that will bring him and Pam back together.

Do you think Jim knows that Pam called off the wedding???


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Oscar's acting was really great during that scene. I laughed really hard just because of his grunts and ughs. I like the comedic addition of, after dwight said, "oh no" with the "gaydar" he swiped it across himself again off camera.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

"We'll be going through some workplace training because of another issue in the Scranton office"

Ed Helms was great -- I'm looking forward to when/if Jim pushes him over the edge.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

New viewer here since the summer. Totally hooked on this show. Super funny premier last night.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

I also liked the old guys saying "a guy might have slipped in...how would you know?".


----------



## mchabura (Sep 22, 2006)

DougF said:


> I'm guessing any company dumb enough to put him in charge is also too dumb to know when to fire him.
> 
> Excellent start to the season. I really hope we see Jim back in Scranton next week.


Well...Jan is Michael's boss, and I don't think she'll fire him due to what happened in the Valentine's Day episode. She may not want to risk firing Michael since he cleaned up the mess with the CFO and the fact that she kissed him right after that. Michael isn't the type to keep secrets very well


----------



## chipsndip (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, the kiss scene was agony to watch... Michael explaining what he was going to do, and holding Oscar WAY too close for the whole thing. And then everyone's facial expressions, topped off with Kelli?, who was excited about it. Then Dwight jumps up to kiss Oscar too, and Michael says "Oh, come on!"... we had to rewatch it several times, and it never got comforatable. But that might have been because our sides were hurting so much.

I'm glad they are giving Roy a bit of a human side... of course, we're not cheering for him, but it gives him a fighting chance, and gives the relationship some tension still.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

mchabura said:


> Do you think Jim knows that Pam called off the wedding???


I'm wondering the same thing.

Jim doesn't seem close enough to anyone else at the office that they might have let me know, but it's a big enough deal one would think he would have found out already. However, if he had found out, why wouldn't he already tried to make another play for Pam? Of course, maybe he already has, and we just don't know yet.

Basically, good question - it could go either way.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Excellent start of the episode. .. way to close the previous season questions out ...

Roy really got his wake up call now...

You could see Pam really had nobody to relate to.. especially after her wanting a laughing acknowledgement from ryan after Michael's "****.. sapians" comment...

Radia Jones.... excellent!!

"Gaydar... whats that.. I do ......OHHHHH yes... well.. I would check sharper image"

Click click

"Oh.. they seem to be sold out."

This episode was so over the top with humor ... I have a feeling the rest of the season will fall short with the bar so high.


The hand sanitizer lick confused me... until i realized it had alcohol in it .....


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I liked how the one woman from Jim's office referenced how he always makes his "face" to the camera.

I think this is the first time we've seen or heard of Jim eating a sandwich (Tuna) of something besides ham and cheese (or plain cheese). In season 2, they made a lot of reference to this implying Jim is unwilling to venture and try something new.

Ed Helms' character going postal over the Jello gag...

Speculation, with some spoilerized info:



Spoiler



Ed Helms has signed on to do a few episodes. I would imagine that if Jim goes back to Scranton, it may be in the form of the other manager taking a promotion and the two branches being merged similar to the U.K. version.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

This episode was great. Completely over the top. We had to pause it several times at the beginning because we were laughing so hard and didn't want to miss the rest of the joke. I think one of the funniest parts was the girl in the Connecticut office calling Jim out on making wierd faces to the camera. It's great to see stuff like that, because basically the writers are kind of making fun of themselves.

The tuna thing was great too. Ed Helms killed. It was hillarious when he freaked out over the jello. I definitely think that Jim will find his way back to Scranton eventually. He's starting to realize that work isn't quite as much fun w/ out Pam, and vice versa.

As typically happens in The Office, the first half was hillarious, and the the second half just got incredibly awkard and uncomfortable, but in a funny way. I could barely watch the embrace. That was just too much. This show is not afraid to push the envelope, and that's what I love about it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was glad this was very funny after the dissapointing premier to Earl.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

RoundBoy said:


> The hand sanitizer lick confused me... until i realized it had alcohol in it .....


I thought she was just trying to freshen her breath.

Of course, an alcoholic COULD also do that by chugging Scope (something my Elementary School art teacher did).


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> This by far the best premiere of any show this year. Loved when the girl from the other office points out how Jim always looks at the camera and makes a face. Hilarious!


Great line. And when he did the jello joke he switched to shaking his head and being serious.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Ed Helms freaking out about the calculator in the jello seemd a little... you know -'*****.'


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mchabura said:


> Great episode!! My hunch is that they're setting up for the two branches to merge soon...kind of like how they did it in the UK version. He does seem to miss the other branch, but I think it'll be the circumstances of a merge that will bring him and Pam back together....


Plus, it would inject a few new characters into the mix that would certainly spice things up this season!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

sonnik said:


> I think this is the first time we've seen or heard of Jim eating a sandwich (Tuna) of something besides ham and cheese (or plain cheese). In season 2, they made a lot of reference to this implying Jim is unwilling to venture and try something new.


Good catch. I didn't pick up on that.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

DougF said:


> I'm guessing any company dumb enough to put him in charge is also too dumb to know when to fire him.
> 
> Excellent start to the season. I really hope we see Jim back in Scranton next week.


I don't know I think it will take a few weeks before Jim goes back to Scranton, adding the second office is a chance for them to add new charicters and also have an alternate storyline. I think something will definately go down with Jim and Pam before the season is done.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Jim's not going back to Scranton until a sweeps period.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Jim's not going back to Scranton until a sweeps period.


Yes, it will take a little while. They've set up another office and created that barrier to Jim and Pam. They're not going to tear it down so easily.

I think the best part about the girl in the other office mentioning how weird it was that Jim always makes faces at the camera is how well she was able to imitate his face.

Michael was just over-the-top funny in this episode. I saw Steve Carrell on Leno the night before and he was talking about how his father can't understand the character and always asks Michael why his character is such an idiot. That's all I could think about during this episode.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

"Maybe we could go have a beer and you could explain to me how you can do that to another man."

One of the funniest episodes ever.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

amjustice said:


> I don't know I think it will take a few weeks before Jim goes back to Scranton, adding the second office is a chance for them to add new charicters and also have an alternate storyline. I think something will definately go down with Jim and Pam before the season is done.


Yeah.. As Jim continues to work at the new office, he'll find that he just doesn't like the culture at the new place. The Jell-O calculator incident is just the first indicator. There will be many more. Maybe the new office isn't nearly as dysfucntional as the Sranton office (from a pure, professional office standpoint), but I suspect Jim will just miss the old "mischief", especially in person. You could see that he still loves messing with Dwight. But he doesn't get to see it in person now.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. As Jim continues to work at the new office, he'll find that he just doesn't like the culture at the new place. The Jell-O calculator incident is just the first indicator. There will be many more. Maybe the new office isn't nearly as dysfucntional as the Sranton office (from a pure, professional office standpoint), but I suspect Jim will just miss the old "mischief", especially in person. You could see that he still loves messing with Dwight. But he doesn't get to see it in person now.


We saw another indication when they were sitting in the Diversity Seminar and he wanted to make fun of something and looked over and there was nobody next to him to make a joke to.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nataylor said:


> "Maybe we could go have a beer and you could explain to me how you can do that to another man."
> 
> One of the funniest episodes ever.


I'm pretty sure he said ". . .how you do that to another *dude*," which, at leasts IMO, makes the line 100% funnier.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I can't remember the last time I laughed that hard. Seriously, we were both rolling. The kisses were just so unbelievably painful to watch.

I agree that the new girl's imitation of Jim's camera mugs were dead on.

I had forgotten how much I'd missed this show.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

What a great season premiere!!!

So glad we don't watch it live Tivo-less - with this show we probably would have missed 1/3rd of the jokes if we hadn't been able to pause, rewind, etc. I don't rewatch TV shows much at all, especially right away, but we're going to watch this one again, probably tonight.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

At my renuion, my name tag will say, Ryan Howard... 1st baseman for the philadelphia phillies.

i didn't know his last name is howard.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> At my renuion, my name tag will say, Ryan Howard... 1st baseman for the philadelphia phillies.
> 
> i didn't know his last name is howard.


Speaking of that, how funny was it that twice in this episode people referred to the company (Dunder-Mifflin) and both times it was negative. Ryan called it a "mid-level paper supply company" and I think it was Oscar that called it "failing."


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Speaking of that, how funny was it that twice in this episode people referred to the company (Dunder-Mifflin) and both times it was negative. Ryan called it a "mid-level paper supply company" and I think it was Oscar that called it "failing."


Jan also mentioned that a lawsuit was "the last thing this company needs right now" or something close. The companyt must be in trouble.

I wonder where that's going and if they'll be able to sustain that story for a whole season.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I get the feeling they are headed in the same direction as the UK version. In fact, I would be very surprised if they were *not* heading in that direction, given everything that happened in this episode that seemed to be setting it up.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I get the feeling they are headed in the same direction as the UK version. In fact, I would be very surprised if they were *not* heading in that direction, given everything that happened in this episode that seemed to be setting it up.


Exactly what I was thinking.


Spoiler



The only difference hopefully would be that the show continues on after the reorg.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Best episode of The Office ever, for me at least. Hysterically funny!

I loved how they presented to us that Pam & Roy didn't actually get married. That was a shocker for me. Loved Ed Helms + the girl in Jim's new office. Great how she tagged Jim for mugging to the camera all the time.

The whole episode was just perfectly put together. I do miss the Jim + Pam interactions though; that stuff is just too funny not to continue with. But I'm sure they will be back. On that note, I read an interview with Jenna Fisher that fans of the show call the Jim + Pam character "Jam"... Although I'm not in the habit of following celebrity or TV couples, I thought that was pretty funny nonetheless.

Go Jan, for giving Oscar a 3 month paid vacation and a company car! Oscar says, "Gil and I are going to Europe." 

Bring on the rest of the season! Oh, and kick _My Name Is Earl_ in the butt for having an extra-not-funny season premiere.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DougF said:


> I wonder where that's going and if they'll be able to sustain that story for a whole season.


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

What I find hilarious is that with the addition of Ed Helms for a bunch of this season, there are now two people who went to my wife's high school (Helms and Brian Baumgartner), and two that went to my high school (Krasinski and Novak).

Note also the quote by Novak/Ryan about "At my 10th high school reunion...." and his job position.... their 10th high school reunion is coming up next year (1997/2007).

-Rick


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

disco said:


> Okay, I starting to think that Michael is either the son of the CEO of Dunder Mifflin, or the Scranton office is a tax write-off. WHY ISN'T HE FIRED???


One of the things I love about this show is that NO ONE ever does ANY actual work in the office.

It's funny... because it's true.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Is this the first time we found out that Phyllis & Michael went to high school together?

"Everyone thought you were gay"


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I will have to join the chorus, and say this episode was awesome. I was cracking up over and over again.

I liked most everything everyone else mentioned. Also loved when Dwight went after Oscar after Oscar pushed Angela out of the way. With his leg kick and Michael having to hold him back.

Just a great way to start of the season.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> I get the feeling they are headed in the same direction as the UK version. In fact, I would be very surprised if they were *not* heading in that direction, given everything that happened in this episode that seemed to be setting it up.


Life In The Office linked to a story on Slate the other day about other versions of The Office in other countries. I never knew they had a French and a German version (and I'm actually _from_ Germany originally), but in the German version apparently, the Jim/Pam equivalent Ulf and Tanya are actually a couple from the start and regularly make out under Ulf's desk.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> I get the feeling they are headed in the same direction as the UK version. In fact, I would be very surprised if they were *not* heading in that direction, given everything that happened in this episode that seemed to be setting it up.


Careful, not everyone has seen the British version (yet).



PJO1966 said:


> Is this the first time we found out that Phyllis & Michael went to high school together?
> 
> "Everyone thought you were gay"


I believe it was mentioned before but I don't remember exactly where.
Perhaps Conflict Resolution or Men and Women?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> The kissing was so awkward... I watched it between my fingers.


Me too. And I also screamed, which was especially weird since I was the only one in the room. 

I was expecting Jim to look at the camera guys and be like, "Uh... I'm not in the scranton office anymore, why y'all follwing me around?"


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Careful, not everyone has seen the British version (yet).


Which is why I was deliberately vague about where the storyline appeared to be headed, based on the clues we were given in last night's episode. If I got into details, I would have spoiler-tagged for the UK virgins.

(Although really, at this point, the show has been off the air for a couple of years. When does a "spoiler" come to be old news? Seriously, do people still have to spoiler tag for M*A*S*H and Cheers?)



busyba said:


> I was expecting Jim to look at the camera guys and be like, "Uh... I'm not in the scranton office anymore, why y'all follwing me around?"


From EP Greg Daniels, posted in the Office blog:



> I don't think all the branches have been filmed all along. I think the docu crew is chasing the story. they probably had to apply to their bosses for extra funding to send the crew to Stamford and follow Jim. But they know that Jim is really important to the show and they will follow him now wherever he goes.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe back in "Conflict Resolution" Jim wasn't joking when he said Dwight tried to kiss him


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Which is why I was deliberately vague about where the storyline appeared to be headed, based on the clues we were given in last night's episode. If I got into details, I would have spoiler-tagged for the UK virgins.
> 
> (Although really, at this point, the show has been off the air for a couple of years. When does a "spoiler" come to be old news? Seriously, do people still have to spoiler tag for M*A*S*H and Cheers?)


To be fair, MASH and Cheers have been easily watchable in syndication for years and years on a variety of channels.
I believe that the BBC Office was only shown on BBC America.

Now I have the BBC Office DVDs and I intend to watch them when I get a chance.
I just haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> To be fair, MASH and Cheers have been easily watchable in syndication for years and years on a variety of channels.
> I believe that the BBC Office was only shown on BBC America.
> 
> Now I have the BBC Office DVDs and I intend to watch them when I get a chance.
> I just haven't had a chance yet.


So what constitutes a chance?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I think another reason to spoilerize the BBC Office in this thread is if people hint that the US Office might be following the same pattern as the BBC Office.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> So what constitutes a chance?


I can't specify on a family friendly forum.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

modnar said:


> I think another reason to spoilerize the BBC Office in this thread is if people hint that the US Office might be following the same pattern as the BBC Office.


But that's still speculation. Not a spoiler. Speculation is allowed on this forum. Usually it's encouraged.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Ok I'm trying. Must you be a current or former white-collar office worker to get this show?

Season two, I decided to give Office another try.....I bailed after 15 minutes


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> But that's still speculation. Not a spoiler. Speculation is allowed on this forum. Usually it's encouraged.


I agree. Good point.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jgerry said:


> Best episode of The Office ever, for me at least. Hysterically funny!


Ranks right behind "The Injury" from last season. There were more LOL moments for me in that one than this one.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

vman41 said:


> Maybe back in "Conflict Resolution" Jim wasn't joking when he said Dwight tried to kiss him


Redact it... REDACT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I was shocked when some people in another forum I frequent suggested that The Office has jumped the shark with this episode. I have no idea where they come up with that because I think this was classic The Office with a great mix of subtle, over-the-top and totally uncomfortable humor. So much of it was brilliant and it makes for a great start to the season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

There's only one nitpick I'd have with this episode. Usually when Michael goes off the deep end and does something really bad, he has a moment of redemption at the end. Such a moment seemed to be lacking in this episode. All we had was Oscar finally blowing up at Michael and Michael looking hurt by it, and then he's suddenly forgiven? His "redemption" this time around seemed a little forced.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

"But he's not wearing women's clothing"

-- Dwight


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Careful, not everyone has seen the British version (yet).


FWIW, it looks like it might be starting up on BBCA again within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

*"Hey big tuna..."*


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe, Oscar and Angela are having a gay affair...


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

jones07 said:


> Ok I'm trying. Must you be a current or former white-collar office worker to get this show?
> 
> Season two, I decided to give Office another try.....I bailed after 15 minutes


I think sometimes you have to watch a couple episodes. A lot of the jokes are funnier once you get to know the characters. Kind of like those inside family/friend jokes that outsiders don't get.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I had my laptop on my desk at work and had a crowd of people around me watching it. It was hilarious because different people laughed at different jokes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wooh said:


> I think sometimes you have to watch a couple episodes. A lot of the jokes are funnier once you get to know the characters. Kind of like those inside family/friend jokes that outsiders don't get.


Are you saying jones07 is an outsider?


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I took it that the film crew was there originally to do a story on a Dunder Mifflin branch ... but it turned into such an adventure that they just HAD to continue ... hence the episodes we see now..

The film crew producer is probably getting his speech ready when he saw the dailys of this footage


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

jones07 said:


> Ok I'm trying. Must you be a current or former white-collar office worker to get this show?
> 
> Season two, I decided to give Office another try.....I bailed after 15 minutes


Nope. I'm a teacher who doesn't "get" a thing about office life, and I think the show is hilarious! You *do* need a sense of humor, though.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Ok, I'm going to "season pass" this thing and we will see. 

I think I got a sense of humor, but I never got the sitcom Friends either


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jones07 said:


> Ok, I'm going to "season pass" this thing and we will see.
> 
> I think I got a sense of humor, but I never got the sitcom Friends either


A lot of the humor stems from awkward situations, things that are said which in real life would be very offensive, and simply knowing the characters and why their actions/reactions are funny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jones07 said:


> ...but I never got the sitcom Friends either


Join the club...


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

jones07 said:


> I think I got a sense of humor, but I never got the sitcom Friends either


I think that's solid proof that you DO have a sense of humor.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> Maybe, Oscar and Angela are having a gay affair...


That was my favorite line. 

It was funny, during the kiss scene, you could see both Steve Carell and Rainn Wilson fighting very hard not to crack up. I love it when something is so funny and crazy to the actors that they can barely keep it together.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I can't believe that in this entire thread, *no one* has mentioned the girl in the new office who complained about Jim looking into the camera and making a weird face.

Oh wait..that's right..._twenty people did_.

Seriously - do some of you people _never_ read what's already been posted?

Oh yeah, _excellent_ season premiere. At some point last season, the American version officially became better than the British version. They're really hitting their stride.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Seriously - do some of you people _never_ read what's already been posted?


I hate when people do that! We should come up with a word to describe it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> FWIW, it looks like it might be starting up on BBCA again within the next couple of weeks.


I don't get BBCA and I suspect a number of Americans don't.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW,
was I the only one who LOL at Dwight's reaction to Michael telling him to visualize Angela with another woman?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> BTW,
> was I the only one who LOL at Dwight's reaction to Michael telling him to visualize Angela with another woman?


Definitely not the only one...


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bondelev said:


> I think that's solid proof that you DO have a sense of humor.


+1


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> I hate when people do that! We should come up with a word to describe it.


I think "smink" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Another thought,
Do you think that Kelly had anything to do with Ryan being offered Jim's old job?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG! They are firing on all thrusters! This episode was a fantastic way to start off the new season! "I watch Queer as F*ck." ROFL!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't believe that in this entire thread, no one has mentioned the girl in the new office who complained about Jim looking into the camera and making a weird face.

Oh wait..that's right...twenty people did.

Seriously - do some of you people never read what's already been posted?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Why hasn't *ANYONE* in this thread brought up the fact that.....uh.....the girl.....uh.....never mind....


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Did anyone notice Kelly's tummy? Is she in a family way or bad camera angle? I'm going by the only scene I saw her in.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

such a funny show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> OMG! They are firing on all thrusters! This episode was a fantastic way to start off the new season! "I watch Queer as F*ck." ROFL!


LOL!!! Just watched it again and realized that as of the last time I read this thread, nobody had brought up that line. I came in here to post it but you beat me to it. Can't believe he thought that's what the show was called.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I was wacthing the The Office on BBCA and I was suppried about what they show on TV in England vs what they show on tv here. See episode "the quiz"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Jesda said:


> I can't believe that in this entire thread, no one has mentioned the girl in the new office who complained about Jim looking into the camera and making a weird face.
> 
> Oh wait..that's right...twenty people did.
> 
> Seriously - do some of you people never read what's already been posted?


You forgot the bolding and italics.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> I hate when people do that! We should come up with a word to describe it.


How about "dinkin flicka"?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> I was wacthing the The Office on BBCA and I was suppried about what they show on TV in England vs what they show on tv here. See episode "the quiz"


You'd be surprised what they show on TV in most of Europe...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> LOL!!! Just watched it again and realized that as of the last time I read this thread, nobody had brought up that line.


They were all too busy mentioning the girl who complained about Jim looking into the camera and making a weird face.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jesda said:


>


Not quite Nick Nolte or Earl Campbell, but a good one nonetheless.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice touch when Dwight got the package with the gaydar detector in it, and I love the reaction when he uses it on himself.

I've always loved the Pam & Jim angle and can't wait to see where they take it this season. :up:


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

cmgal said:


> Did anyone notice Kelly's tummy? Is she in a family way or bad camera angle? I'm going by the only scene I saw her in.


Actually I did notice. I figured either she had a horribly unflattering dress on or they were trying to disguise things a little.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Actually I did notice. I figured either she had a horribly unflattering dress on or they were trying to disguise things a little.


Same here. For a moment I was having grand visions of Ryan and Prego storylines. Then I decided to reserve judgement until future confirmation of that weirdness.


----------



## hollowas (Apr 22, 2002)

My Tivo screwed up and didn't record the episode. Actually had to go buy a new remote because the old one can't seem to bounce off the floor and still work... <anger management>.

Does anyone know if I can get this episode on the net somewhere? Or if it will run anytime soon?

Thx.


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

I am really surprised by what seems to be a generally very high approval rating for this episode. I laughed out loud multiple times, but the episode just was a little too awkward and didn't seem to fully work in my opinion. Michael kissing Oscar and Oscar letting him do it just didn't seem to be in character. I thought it was a stretch. Michael Scott sometimes acts way too bizarre to be believeable.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> For a moment I was having grand visions of Ryan and Prego storylines.


Well, if Phyllis is marrying *Bob Vance, Vance Refigeration* I guess anything is possible.

Face it, the show is about Jim's anguish in his life. anything that doesn't increase his hell is a distraction. Or maybe I'm being too faithful to the BBC version.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

hollowas said:


> My Tivo screwed up and didn't record the episode. Actually had to go buy a new remote because the old one can't seem to bounce off the floor and still work... <anger management>.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can get this episode on the net somewhere? Or if it will run anytime soon?
> 
> Thx.


It's available through the iTunes music store.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HDTivoDesire said:


> I am really surprised by what seems to be a generally very high approval rating for this episode. I laughed out loud multiple times, but the episode just was a little too awkward and didn't seem to fully work in my opinion. Michael kissing Oscar and Oscar letting him do it just didn't seem to be in character. I thought it was a stretch. Michael Scott sometimes acts way too bizarre to be believeable.


You must be new to this show. Michael saying cringe-inducing things and putting himself and others into awkward situations (and not realizing any of it) is kind of the basis of the show.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> You must be new to this show. Michael saying cringe-inducing things and putting himself and others into awkward situations (and not realizing any of it) is kind of the basis of the show.


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

or he said


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> You must be new to this show. Michael saying cringe-inducing things and putting himself and others into awkward situations (and not realizing any of it) is kind of the basis of the show.


I'd say that, plus Jim & Pam, Dwight, and Jim looking at the camera quizzically are the basis of the show.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Face it, the show is about Jim's anguish in his life. anything that doesn't increase his hell is a distraction. Or maybe I'm being too faithful to the BBC version.


I don't know if I personally agree to that. Both the U.S. version depict the boss as being an arrogant yet lonely individual - and being oblivious to some of the reasons they are alone.

In addition, I think since the cast (in particular, the extended cast) is so dynamic that you can give the show so many dimensions.

- Ryan is almost condescending at times to others in the office, simply because he doesn't want to be stuck there for the rest of his life. I think you can do a whole arc where Ryan slowly learns that everyone else (aside from Michael) doesn't want to be there either; he doesn't seem to realize that right now.

- Angela seems to be slowly abandoning her rigid personality because of her relationship with Dwight, which has been entertaining to me. She actually seemed to have fun in "Casino Night"

- Phyllis seems to be getting away from the situation where she had been "too nice" with everyone, as a result of her relationship with Bob Vance (Vance Refrigeration).

- Kevin seems to be having relationship troubles (sometimes his fiancee just travels without telling him) unbeknownst to him.

- I don't think the other employees have yet figured out everything about Creed's past...

I think the character depth that we have in the U.S. version wasn't ever established on the U.K. version.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

sonnik said:


> I think the character depth that we have in the U.S. version wasn't ever established on the U.K. version.


Didn't the UK version only last about 18 episodes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> Didn't the UK version only last about 18 episodes?


I think it was only 13 episodes (2 seasons with 6 eps each, plus the Christmas special).


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

This episode should just be sent straight to the Smithsonian Museum of Comedy to be hung right next to "The Contest." Priceless - haven't laughed this hard in years.


----------

